# Wii no Ma



## 8bit (Jul 6, 2010)

I just got the Wii no Ma Channel and it is amazing I love it. I just bought the whole Kirby Anime Series for $10.00 and I can watch it anytime I want. I can Also Buy Were the wild things are for $40.00 I can watch things like Pokemon Sunday and Seseame Street


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 6, 2010)

The Blog Tree.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 6, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> The Blog Tree.


Go *censored.3.0* yourself. 


Where the wild things are $40 wtf...


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 6, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody's grumpy today :U.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 6, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seriously were that brainless that you couldn't have posted something semi-somewhat-almost useful?


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 6, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go tell that to everyone else who has posted that, bro.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 6, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's okay everyone else is doing, might as well too!


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 6, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that, I'm just stating my opinion on this topic. I just find it unfair how you said those things to me and not everybody else who posted "The Blog Tree".


----------



## 8bit (Jul 6, 2010)

Yep Were the Wild Things are 4000 yen Kirby Anime 1000 yen Charlie and the Chocolate Factory 2000 yen


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 6, 2010)

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> Yep Were the Wild Things are 4000 yen Kirby Anime 1000 yen Charlie and the Chocolate Factory 2000 yen


Yen? Or dollars huh?

@HG wahhh.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 6, 2010)

Obviously Marlon is paying for Japanese items.


----------



## 8bit (Jul 6, 2010)

Yen I live in Japan Now thats how I got it Barely Set Up MY wii yesterday because I had to wait two days because At&T had to get me a new modem and router then I got it saturday I had to wait until yesterday for them to set it up then I connected my wii then I had to do the user agreement thing again then I saw that the Wii Shop Channel Had Japanese Text So I logged on to it then It made me fill out my info again and there it was the Japanese Wii Channel I downloaded this and the Theater Channel


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 6, 2010)

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> Yen I live in Japan Now thats how I got it Barely Set Up MY wii yesterday because I had to wait two days because At&T had to get me a new modem and router then I got it saturday I had to wait until yesterday for them to set it up then I connected my wii then I had to do the user agreement thing again then I saw that the Wii Shop Channel Had Japanese Text So I logged on to it then It made me fill out my info again and there it was the Japanese Wii Channel I downloaded this and the Theater Channel


A goth in Japan? bahabahbhabhabhabahbahahaahahah


----------



## 100 (Jul 6, 2010)

You are one lucky *censored.3.0*er


----------



## 8bit (Jul 6, 2010)

Moved in with my cousin Bleh


----------



## 8bit (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkfuPGMml5g Thats a gameplay video I took


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 6, 2010)

Obviously he got it by hacking.


----------



## 8bit (Jul 6, 2010)

If I got it by hacking tell me how would It work it would have to connect to the Japanese Servers


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 6, 2010)

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> If I got it by hacking tell me how would It work it would have to connect to the Japanese Servers


Download it from the Internet into an SD card, and put it in your homebrew thingy and launch it.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2010)

that's cool. but there's this nifty thing I call TV, it's much better.


----------



## 8bit (Jul 6, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 6 2010, 07:13:53 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!! How am I going to download a server? Nook you did it!
Achievement Unlocked: Total ******
Wii no Ma requires to be connected to the Japanese Internet Servers that means you gotta be in Japan


----------



## SilentHopes (Jul 6, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is. Why? Because you do it whenever possible!

You've been doing it ever since you joined!




			
				Marlonhax said:
			
		

> WTF!! How am I going to download a server? Nook you did it!
> Achievement Unlocked: Total ******
> Wii no Ma requires to be connected to the Japanese Internet Servers that means you gotta be in Japan



Well, you kinda set yourself up for that. You have "hax" in your name. And if a hacker has a brain, it's not that hard.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 7, 2010)

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell you for a fact that that isn't true. I own a Japanese Wii, and I can use the Wii no Ma Channel just fine, yet I live in Arizona, not Japan.

Conclusion: Marlon obviously hacked the channel. I mean, c'mon. Just look at his username.

We all know that you're a hacker, Marlon. It's useless to try to hide it.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 7, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't do that anymore, and I wouldn't be talking if I were you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 7, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've been a smart-ass that tries to flow with then popular idea of thr week/month.

Nook: You're jealous.

Tye: Sarcasm or no?

Garrett: *thumbs up*

Marlon: was it a free channel? (i believe you, btw)

And, at any time, will this be availabe for American users' consoles?


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like you haven't had your fair share of acting like an ass <_<.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2010)

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it requires a japanese wii if I'm correct.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 7, 2010)

@Bacon Boy

No, I wasn't being sarcastic. I have a Japanese Wii, and I can use the Wii no Ma Channel just fine. I'll even upload a video of it if you want me to.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jul 7, 2010)

Nook you are just a NOOKLEAR failure


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 7, 2010)

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Nook you are just a NOOKLEAR failure


Proof? And that was a bad pun.


----------



## 8bit (Jul 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was you can get it in the free channels section in the Wii Shop you can also get the Diagram Print Channel which lets you print out photos on your wii


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 7, 2010)

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Print photos? How? Where do you put the paper?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2010)

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok that's not even possible to use your Wii as a printer.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 7, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> MarlonHax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he's connecting his Wii to a printer.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 7, 2010)

Enjoy you're new channel.  I'll just be buying everything you listed for an even lower price on Amazon/ebay/etc.  That is if I even wanted any of those items in the first place.


----------



## 8bit (Jul 7, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Enjoy you're new channel.  I'll just be buying everything you listed for an even lower price on Amazon/ebay/etc.  That is if I even wanted any of those items in the first place.


Good for you (Thumbs_Up)


----------



## 8bit (Jul 7, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 7 2010, 02:18:29 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops Didn't see the typo Digicam Channel But you gotta pay alot of yen for them then you can make things like photobooks and place miis on pictures but you gotta pay then they get shipped to you I made a card with my mii on it but im not going to buy it if I do I will take a pic of it


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 7, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did i say i'm perfect? No. But i don't try to follow the popular trend to try and get people to like me. I really don't give a damn if people like me. 

@Tye: i thought you were being sarcastic about the last part.


----------

